# Welcome to Nissanforums.com's Altima/Stanza Section



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome and Enjoy Your Stay!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey thanks!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Hey thanks!  *


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not going any where...Just cam back from the other place and there is a new post, Did you guys know Stillen is thinking of making after market products for our cars ...It gets better every day over there.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I'm not going any where...Just cam back from the other place and there is a new post, Did you guys know Stillen is thinking of making after market products for our cars ...It gets better every day over there. *


Willy.. did you see that crap..  That 3rd gen forum is going down down


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Diesel Clown said:


> *Welcome and Enjoy Your Stay! *


Thanx, fun being here.................and here...............and here.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Willy.. did you see that crap..  That 3rd gen forum is going down down *


I'm gonna miss that place, and the people too, like serge.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I'm gonna miss that place, and the people too, like serge.  *


I`ll miss the DOG too. Such intellect is not always present on these forums.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The only thing about here is, when you all want someone gone....

WHHAAAAMMMMOOOO!!!!!!!

We aren't going to get the whole place upset for one ass...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I'm gonna miss that place, and the people too, like serge.  *


Welcome aboard Liz... I'm just out for a few hours. Now you know who I am... ?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Welcome aboard Liz... I'm just out for a few hours. Now you know who I am... ?  *


ED!!!! It's about time.   Took me a few, foggy this morning, too many cocktails last night(w/my boss  ) Glad you get to visit!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I`ll miss the DOG too. Such intellect is not always present on these forums. *


Oh Well talked too soon, another one is here, want your knife back ED?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks. Glad to be here. Where's the waitress on this flight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I am still upset about the lack of flashing icons, extra large sigs and that I can not change my pic daily or link to my web cam feed from work.. *JOKING*

Great place to be and I promised to behave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*It is I*

Who am I, you say? Yeah, well, I got tired of the drivel on Altimas.net about two months ago and decided to leave. Then someone invited me to come here. I did.

And so I am here. Rejoice.  How long will this forum stay idiot-proof? Only time will tell... but the lack of garish colors, weenie graphics and punk-boy language bodes well thus far.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Really hope things stay "mature" round here... I think the age of the n00bs had a lot to do with it.... (i.e. tweeker )


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: It is I*



JKWright said:


> *How long will this forum stay idiot-proof? Only time will tell... *


We're pretty determined to keep it that way.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *ED!!!! It's about time.   Took me a few, foggy this morning, too many cocktails last night(w/my boss  ) Glad you get to visit!  *


Hope you weren't drinking alone? Again!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Geeessshhh...!!!!*

I hate being a "newb" again but I think ya'll
know who I am and will treat me accordingly. 

Besides, it looks as though the exodus began 
this month so most of us are newbs anyway...

Anyone else have to change user names besides me?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Geeessshhh...!!!!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I hate being a "newb" again but I think ya'll
> know who I am and will treat me accordingly.
> 
> Besides, it looks as though the exodus began
> ...


Well howdy there Tex, glad ya made it.  Yes, I had finally made it to 1000 posts and have to start over. I just want an av. See ya round...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Geeessshhh...!!!!*



lizzy494 said:


> *Well howdy there Tex, glad ya made it.  Yes, I had finally made it to 1000 posts and have to start over. I just want an av. See ya round... *


Hey Lizzy!
5/02? Wow, you're a vetern compared to the rest of us...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Geeessshhh...!!!!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I hate being a "newb" again but I think ya'll
> know who I am and will treat me accordingly.
> 
> Besides, it looks as though the exodus began
> ...


Changed mine from that other place...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Geeessshhh...!!!!*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Changed mine from that other place... *


...least we forget! 
O.k. Ed, I know who you are, anyone else?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Geeessshhh...!!!!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *...least we forget!
> O.k. Ed, I know who you are, anyone else? *


Altyholic, I can`t place you, who were you in a former forum and why change your name?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Rat, it's "SE-Rious." Had to change cuz someone already had
it over here. So, for future reference if you see a post by 
SE-Rious over here, ya know it's not me.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Rat, it's "SE-Rious." Had to change cuz someone already had
> it over here. So, for future reference if you see a post by
> SE-Rious over here, ya know it's not me. *


Right on I`ll cross reference it........


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Really hope things stay "mature" round here... I think the age of the n00bs had a lot to do with it.... (i.e. tweeker ) *


Not to mention the post whoring. You couldn't read 
a thread without a post from him in it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

He averages 24 per day. Incredible. And there isn't much to say over there.

How many grill questions can one answer?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Great to be here with some old freinds


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Great to be here with some old freinds *


Welcome aboard Hal.. about time you read your PM.. I sent that to you last week sometime..


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Welcome aboard Hal.. about time you read your PM.. I sent that to you last week sometime..  *


Yeah sorry, I was in Philly for the weekend and had no internet access. That is why I didn't make the meet this weekend.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Yeah sorry, I was in Philly for the weekend and had no internet access. That is why I didn't make the meet this weekend. *


Hi guy!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Just read JKs first thoroughly informative post. Glad to see real stuff. It's good to be home.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hi guy! *


Was up! Like your name.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Diesel Clown said:


> *Welcome and Enjoy Your Stay! *


Thanks


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Welcome to Nissanforums.com's Altima/Stanza Section*



Guerrero said:


> *Thanks *


Welcome aboard Guerrero.. thanks for coming.. you'll like this site better.. no B/S on this forum


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Has "marks" been invited? He did the sound insulation with the Rat and I.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty sure he has.... -=JRC=- too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

i just wanna say that i dont have much to say most of the time. which probably makes me a decent newbie. i mainly like to read about cool mods and people ragging on other people. i wont have that much to contribute here but i know when i have a question about something (that i already have searched for) you guys have all the answers, unlike those retarded dealerships, and the people who like to make up stuff @.net

thank you for hearing me out.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *i just wanna say that i dont have much to say most of the time. which probably makes me a decent newbie. i mainly like to read about cool mods and people ragging on other people. i wont have that much to contribute here but i know when i have a question about something (that i already have searched for) you guys have all the answers, unlike those retarded dealerships, and the people who like to make up stuff @.net
> 
> thank you for hearing me out. *


The name is familiar, did we meet in another life, eerr I mean forum?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *i just wanna say that i dont have much to say most of the time. which probably makes me a decent newbie. i mainly like to read about cool mods and people ragging on other people. i wont have that much to contribute here but i know when i have a question about something (that i already have searched for) you guys have all the answers, unlike those retarded dealerships, and the people who like to make up stuff @.net
> 
> thank you for hearing me out. *


Welcome aboard Andy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

thank god there was a alternative to a.net ... getting old real quick over there... glad to be here


----------

